# nfaa pro?



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

frank_jones said:


> what is required? Is there a current list of the nfaa pros?


Only thing required is to pay your $75.00 pro dues! I'm not sure about a list. Diane Watson may have a list. I think I know why you are asking and I would love to know myself.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

:zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Funny how the 4 of us are thinking about the same thing....or should I say person :chortle:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Do you want nationwide or just Virginia?


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

please show a list of virginia or nationwide nfaa pros. If you do not want to post, please send to my email. [email protected]


----------

